
Firms face £17m fine if they fail to protect against hackers - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40857219
======
Findeton
Related: "Message encryption a problem - Rudd"
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40788180](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40788180)

It looks like the UK government is totally illogical with regards to tech. If
you cannot use hard encryption, how are you supposed to defend yourself
against hackers?

